# What Movie Is Your Christmas Most Like?



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*Your Christmas is Most Like: Miracle on 34th Street*










Sweet and caring, Christmas is about helping for you.
While Santa may not exist, you try to share his spirit.

What Movie Is Your Christmas Most Like?

 Thats My Favourite Movie too!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Gah, I am supposed to be boiling bacon and making coconut ice, not mincing about on FF!

*Your Christmas is Most Like: The Nightmare Before Christmas*










Christmas was not a big deal for you growing up...
And you're still trying to figure out what it all means.

What Movie Is Your Christmas Most Like?

Oooerrr!

C~x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

*Your Christmas is Most Like: A Very Brady Christmas*










For you, it's all about sharing times with family.
Even if you all get a bit cheesy at times.

What Movie Is Your Christmas Most Like?


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

*Your Christmas is Most Like: The Muppet Christmas Carol*










You tend to reflect on Christmas past, present, and future...
And you also do a little singing.

What Movie Is Your Christmas Most Like?


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

there is a new film out i think its called the 4 christmases or 4 parents something like that

thats us both my self and dh have devorced parents and we have to have 4 christmas every year  

But i wouldn't change it for the world!!!!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Kate I want to see that film too 

Just click -  What Movie Is Your Christmas Most Like? under the picture from one of our posts 
its a quiz and then you need to copy the BB code  and paste it here .


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Your Christmas is Most Like: National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation*










Christmas is a big, boisterous event at your place.
And no matter what, something hilarious usually happens.

What Movie Is Your Christmas Most Like?


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Well this sounds just right   

*Your Christmas is Most Like: National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation*










Christmas is a big, boisterous event at your place.
And no matter what, something hilarious usually happens.

What Movie Is Your Christmas Most Like?


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Your Christmas is Most Like: A Charlie Brown Christmas*










Each year, you really get into the spirit of Christmas.
Which is much more important to you than nifty presents.

What Movie Is Your Christmas Most Like?

Never seen this one but i like the fact he has lights all over his house


----------

